# Lynchburg Standard Mason



## carobran (May 12, 2012)

Got this one today at the flea market for resale ,will probably go on ebay.This is actually the second one I've bought at that booth. Were these made in Lynchburg,Va?


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2012)

Erected in 1918, the Lynchburg Glass Works was considered a state of the art facility. The entire factory complex covered approximately five acres, and was situated near the corner of Ann and Hudson Streets in the city of Lynchburg, Virginia. Direct rail access was provided by a spur off of the Southern Railway. Originally, the company was intent upon providing a variety of glassware, including various types of bottles and window panes.

 Besides insulators, Lynchburg Glass Corporation also produced mason jars, or fruit jars. These came in half-gallon, quart and pint sizes. Most likely these jars were produced during a lull in insulator production.


----------

